# Glades Camping Trip Early Prep...



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Talking with a buddy about putting a glades camping trip together for the end of Oct/first week of Nov.  We have thrown around the idea for a few years, but this will be the first year we are able to make it work.
> 
> So here's my questions....
> 
> ...


you might have to stay at all three.Depends how many nights you go.You can only stay in a chikee for 1 night at a time.When you register at everglade city they will let you know what's available on each night.As for bugs,we usually get a lil cooler after Halloween so you probably be ok.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## palmettofish (Mar 3, 2014)

We are looking in to the same thing. Did a test run a while back at an anclote. Other then bugs it went well.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I have to be honest. Although that is a transition time of year, I wouldn't count on the bugs being clear (or even not bad). I stayed at Sweetwater chickee this past November for two nights and the bugs were bad. Granted, it was a very warm early winter, but they weren't anything to mess around with. Just make sure you don't underestimate the bugs in terms of your preparation (Thermacells, mosquito coils, cover up etc.)


----------

